# BLACK MAMBA....Wanted.....torque solutions, plugging rod



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Looking for the 11 foot plug rod by torque solutions.....if you have one to sell please let me know...thanks


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

I have one...Ill let it go for $150


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Any pictures Raymo


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

KEVIN said:


> Any pictures Raymo


Kevin - I dont have any pictures handy, but I can take some for you...I can get them posted by the end of the weekend. Im taking a ride south to fish this weekend, so it will be Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Is that 150 shipped


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

KEVIN said:


> Is that 150 shipped


Ill do 175 shipped...will run me $35 or so in shipping to VA


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm out. Thanks anyway. Steep for that rod. Sorry


----------

